# General Liability Insureon



## osubucks (Jan 26, 2014)

Does any one use INSUREON as their agent. Just got a quote from them for $660 for a year of $1,000,000 GL policy. Just wondering if anyone does business with them?


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

osubucks, what is it covering? I don't work in Ohio but I find it hard to believe that you can buy snow removal GL coverage for $600 anywhere in the US ( well maybe in south Florida). Ask questions and more importantly, read the policy. Good luck.
Ben/Insurance


----------



## osubucks (Jan 26, 2014)

Ben/Insurance;1891899 said:


> osubucks, what is it covering? I don't work in Ohio but I find it hard to believe that you can buy snow removal GL coverage for $600 anywhere in the US ( well maybe in south Florida). Ask questions and more importantly, read the policy. Good luck.
> Ben/Insurance


It says under the underwriting info. "The applicant provides site removal services fire commercial parking lots no roads or street plowing.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I have a 2 million GL policy for $602 here in IL.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Forget what the application says. Read the policy. If there is no snow removal exclusion or equivalent, it's a gift.
Ben/Insurance


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Sawboy;1891921 said:


> I have a 2 million GL policy for $602 here in IL.


With who? That doesn't cover slip & falls does it.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

American Family. Yes it does. No employees, no workers comp. I'm happy to,give a referral as well since you're in IL

Bob


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Sawboy;1892018 said:


> American Family. Yes it does. No employees, no workers comp. I'm happy to,give a referral as well since you're in IL
> 
> Bob


Wow, that is cheap. I'm only subbing this year and prior but that's what I paid last year without the slip/fall. With my calls so far no one can come close to that. I did find state farm would just bump up my coverage on my truck to the limits needed for subbing for $300 less if I roll everything to their place but I might have to call American. It might be a easy transition in the winter if they're numbers are alright. You keep that policy with them all year round or just in the winter?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I'ts a 12 month policy. When you're ready, let me know.


----------

